# Replacement fork for Colnago C40



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi All,

I have a big problem. I have a C40HP with a Star fork. This weekend I decided to strip the frame for the first time in 9 years(I should have done it earlier I know!).
The front Dura Ace brake has become seized into the carbon fork. I'm currently trying a variety of methods to get it out and dont care if I destroy the brake in the process.

BUT, worst case scenario, if i do destroy the fork, does anyone have any suggestions for a replacement for the Star fork?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

PM me. I can check with Colnago America.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Freeze it. The brake bolt is stronger than the fork, which won't like compression force and will die first.


----------



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

Ok, IF the fork does brake, then what alternative forks are out there that I can use?


----------



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

The brake came out!!!! Huge relief. Was a combination of GT85, tapping on the back of the brake stud. Heating the brake stud and soaking in pepsi. Lesson learnt. Dont let a brake sit in your forks for 9 years and ride through winter! 
Now for the restoration project! I already have a 11s Chorus groupset. Time to get the frame refurbished. Just need to decide if i keep the current paint scheme(LX11) or get a new one like PR99. Decisions decisions!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

post pics


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Glad you got it situated. By the way, who will be painting the bike for you? I did not realize you could get the same color scheme painted just like the original. 

Mar


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*frozen brake*



HandyAndy said:


> The brake came out!!!! Huge relief. Was a combination of GT85, tapping on the back of the brake stud. Heating the brake stud and soaking in pepsi. Lesson learnt. Dont let a brake sit in your forks for 9 years and ride through winter!
> Now for the restoration project! I already have a 11s Chorus groupset. Time to get the frame refurbished. Just need to decide if i keep the current paint scheme(LX11) or get a new one like PR99. Decisions decisions!


Did u use grease when u installed it?


----------



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

gofast2wheeler said:


> Glad you got it situated. By the way, who will be painting the bike for you? I did not realize you could get the same color scheme painted just like the original.
> 
> Mar


Maestro is doing resprays again. I'm not getting a complete respray though, just a few things touched up.


----------



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

framesti said:


> Did u use grease when u installed it?


I never installed it. It was done by Mike at Maestro and I have total faith in his abilities. Next time I'll put some electrical tape over the hole at the back of the fork. Also a good idea to strip a bike down every year or so. I rode this bike through a few winters though. Snow, rain, sleet the works. One thing, I was amazed at how light the Star fork is. It was really ahead of its time!


----------

